# Adboe Illustrator CS3 - Making background dark



## khevlan2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I know this question is slightly outside the forum topic but its the closest match I could find. 

Is it possible to change the color of Adobe Illustrator's (cs3) background when creating new documents.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes there sure is...

In photoshop anyway, when you create a new document, when you're selecting the document size etc, there is an option on that dialog to specific the background contents (or colour).

I'm pretty sure illustrator is the same.

If not, I found these witha simply google search on Illustrator Background Colour:

"Draw a box, fill it with the color you want. Move the layer below all other layers."

or

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070824032246AA2g1TI

Pretty easy to find with google


----------



## khevlan2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, I never though of just doing it with document background colors. I was trying to do it universally.

Solved.


----------

